# D ring on girth & clip for girth loop on breastplate?



## Jnhuk (13 August 2017)

This maybe a numpty question but what do folks do with their martingales/breastplates when their girth has a D ring attached. Ignore it and put the girth loop round the girth as normal?

After a pectoral tear, my horse's preferred girth is a professional choice one which has a D ring. I have not been using my current breastplate with this girth but we are now okay to start doing fun stuff again and I need the breastplate for when we jump/XC

I can't attach a clip to the girth loop but friend suggested carbiner type clip would that be ok? Just thought would ask what other folks do or is a question of asking a local saddler to alter the breastplate to add a clip? 

Alternative trying to find a hunter style leather breastplate with a clip instead of a loop but the ones I have found seem to rather £££ so any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Theocat (13 August 2017)

You can buy clips - if you thread them on to the breastplate then buckle it together again, it will clip on to the ring.


----------



## mynutmeg (13 August 2017)

no reason not to just loop the girth thru it as tho there was no D ring. I have also used a carabiner as well without any problems.


----------



## Jnhuk (13 August 2017)

Theocat said:



			You can buy clips - if you thread them on to the breastplate then buckle it together again, it will clip on to the ring.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry do you have any links to the clips which you mean as with the closed loop I can't see how to thread any clips on the the breastplate leather?


----------



## Jnhuk (13 August 2017)

mynutmeg said:



			no reason not to just loop the girth thru it as tho there was no D ring. I have also used a carabiner as well without any problems.
		
Click to expand...

Good to know - thanks


----------



## Theocat (13 August 2017)

http://www.harnessstuff.co.uk/zilco-rein-snapsparrot-clips-1244-p.asp

Something like this? I'm actually shopping for this sort of thing at the moment but keep forgetting to measure the straps!

My breast plate unbuckles completely, so that the strap between the legs can be adjusted / taken right apart for cleaning, and the loop at the non-clip end of the clip would slide on to the leather before I do it back up - is yours fixed with a permanent loop to go through the girth?


----------



## BandL (13 August 2017)

I need this solution as well! My girth is too wide to fit a breastplate through but has a D ring. I stupidly bought a nice breast plate and didn't realise until I got home that the girth was too wide for it! A friend at the yard suggested a carabiner clip to me as well but have been searching to see if there is anything better.


----------



## Jnhuk (15 August 2017)

Theocat said:



http://www.harnessstuff.co.uk/zilco-rein-snapsparrot-clips-1244-p.asp

Something like this? I'm actually shopping for this sort of thing at the moment but keep forgetting to measure the straps!

My breast plate unbuckles completely, so that the strap between the legs can be adjusted / taken right apart for cleaning, and the loop at the non-clip end of the clip would slide on to the leather before I do it back up - is yours fixed with a permanent loop to go through the girth?
		
Click to expand...

I cannot get the clip attached to the girth as it is a loop and unlike yours cannot be taken fully apart although the end of the loop is adjustable in size. So either I am looking for a double ended clip or carbiner type clip?


----------



## Kat (15 August 2017)

As it is for a breastplate I would worry about bit about a clip being string enough and the risk of breakage while out hunting so I think I would get a carabiner from a climbing shop of the type that is designed for climbing on rather than the type that you see just for general use as one for climbing will be meet safety standards and be designed to take a certain force.


----------



## I.M.N. (15 August 2017)

I used this to turn my non clip breastplate into a clip one https://www.shiresequestrian.com/horse/rugs/rug-accessories/spare-rug-clip works a treat.

The problem with a carabiner is that both the breastplate strap and the D ring lay the same way so therefore the carabiner twists the breastplate strap.


----------

